# If you had a theme song for classical music, what would it be?



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

It's New Years Day soon and I was wondering what would be your theme song if every time you had to enter your house/apartment/condo, what classical piece would you want played?

For me, I have to blame clavi for introducing me on a tinychat conversation a few days ago but it has got to be this:






I always feel like doing a stately chicken dance every time I enter my place .


----------



## Überstürzter Neumann (Jan 1, 2014)

The menuetto from Elverhøj:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Whenever I enter my chateau, the first two minutes of the opening music from Ein Heldenleben by R. Strauss is cued up and played.
Makes me feel "welcome".


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Whenever I enter my chateau, the first two minutes of the opening music from Ein Heldenleben by R. Strauss is cued up and played.
> Makes me feel "welcome".


What a lovely choice there!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

albertfallickwang said:


> It's New Years Day soon and I was wondering what would be your theme song if every time you had to enter your house/apartment/condo, what classical piece would you want played?
> 
> For me, I have to blame clavi for introducing me on a tinychat conversation a few days ago but it has got to be this:
> 
> ...


A little more up-tempo and a little less chicken-like, I think, is this performance:





As much as I love Rameau's music and his _Rondeau Des Indes Galantes,_ and this particular performance, the idea of walking into my place and having the same piece play each time verges on something more toward nightmare than anything pleasant.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

The only piece I could bear to listen to _every single time_ I entered my house would be 4'33''.
If it was only special occasions, I would like the opening of _Also Sprach Zarathustra_ to play while I rise dramatically from a trapdoor, dressed in a mystic robe and trying desperately not to laugh.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

MoonlightSonata said:


> The only piece I could bear to listen to _every single time_ I entered my house would be 4'33''.


Now _why did I not think of that?!?_ Of course, the ambient sounds within the house itself... doh. Yep, that's what I like to hear every time I walk in the door


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I always hear 4'33" when entering my own home. What I'd really like is to hear it at restaurants, supermarkets, gas stations, shopping malls, etc. That way I could listen undistracted to the pointless conversations people are having all around me on their mobile phones.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

albertfallickwang said:


> What a lovely choice there!


Yes. Thanks. I lead a loverly life as Eliza Doolittle might say.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

This is the ringtone of my cell phone:


----------



## The nose (Jan 14, 2014)

*Schönberg Piano Concerto: Movement 2*


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

It would be very difficult to pick a theme song for classical music, given the many styles and eras, but, I suppose, Beethoven's Ode to Joy could be said to be quintessentially representative of classical music, as the masses understand it.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

If I had to pick one, I think I would pick Britten's Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra (sans narration). It is hopeful, energetic, well suited to an anthem, and has a great theme.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

If it truly has to be a "song" I would go for Schubert's "Winterreise." I know it's more than one song but I think it encapsulates what is so magical about this art form we all love - the expression of beauty.


----------

